# Unemployed bum no more



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

After graduation (over 1 year ago) I went job hunting continuously using several methods- from online, random cold calls, going door to door, agencies, job fairs, asking people I know (by far the worse).

I was so hopeful every week thinking “I would be perfect for this job” and being passed over definitely took its toll on me. Got really depressed and didn’t feel like continuing anymore. I probably slept 10-12hrs a day. Stopped caring about everything. 

I am more relieved than I am happy. I was really putting off getting back into a customer service job because the thought of that is just dreadful. 

I work in a small office doing basic bookkeeping. Everyone is very nice which Is really important, and the salary is pretty good to for an entry level position. Best part is I haven’t had any anxiety since I applied.

For the last year it felt like I was putting everything on hold until I get a job, and now that I have, the next step is to finally move out and become independent!

For those still looking for a job, I feel your pain, and I wish I could give some advice that you haven't heard a thousand times already, but keep trying, try different methods like I have, maybe in a neigbouring city/town, look for internships, but try not to beat yourself up when you dont get the job, and know that its a tough job market and that you are far from alone.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new job, best of luck with it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what was your major?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

komorikun said:


> what was your major?


Accounting and Finance. Pretty boring and confusing (for me at least) most of the grads continued on with their education going for their accounting designation but I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulations mate, I wish you the best!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! I feel like my SA is better when I have a job, hopefully you'll find it has the same affect on you. Exposure


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations, that's great! 

The very best of luck with it! Finding a job that I loved really helped me with my anxiety, I hope that it's the same for you!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's awesome u found a job in your field. Congrats!


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad you found something that works for you! It took me a while to get an opportunity as well, and just got hired for a new job myself  Having patience and not giving up was they key.

Good luck on moving out on your own as well!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

It's great your perseverance paid off, well done! :high5


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome, congrats! We're not all doomed


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your success!

I wish you the best with it all.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job man, more than I can muster!


----------



## Noroshi (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

congrats.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody. You're all so nice. 
Work has been tough. I guess being unemployed for so long, and then jumping into a 40+ hr week took alot longer to get used to then I thought.
Sometimes I just pray for the weekend even if it meant doing nothing.
I have to remind myself how hard I pushed myself to get this job, and how depressed I was before I got it.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulation for your new job!
I just being unemployment today..(yesterday was my last day). I give up from my last job because I thought that it was a dead end job for me, but apparently a week before my last day, I feel more enthusiastic about my work because there's new project and seems like the job will get more interesting, but I already give my resignation letter and got cut earlier than I'm asking for. If you found difficulties at work, trust me, stay there for 6/7 months or even 1 year, things will get better.
So I must searching for a new job again.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats! This post motivates me to keep trying.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm slowly approaching the same sort of situation, and what worries me is whether employers will ask "So what have you been doing this whole time?" Did you encounter that situation while getting your job?


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awkto Anonymo said:


> After graduation (over 1 year ago) I went job hunting continuously using several methods- from online, random cold calls, going door to door, agencies, job fairs, asking people I know (by far the worse).
> 
> I was so hopeful every week thinking "I would be perfect for this job" and being passed over definitely took its toll on me. Got really depressed and didn't feel like continuing anymore. I probably slept 10-12hrs a day. Stopped caring about everything.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the working class! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. lol.
I'm still here, over a year later, typing this at work. Everything is going ok I guess. Can be very stressful at times. I do get anxiety from time to time, not from others, but just the amount of work, and having no one to help.


----------

